# So, What's For Breakfast? I'm Bored Of The Usual.



## hauntedtexan (Apr 5, 2017)

I am a decent cook, but am currently a bit bored of the usual morning foods. This morning, I am having crispy, chopped and fried bacon Spam, mixed with scrambled eggs and fiesta blend cheese, wrapped in a warm tortilla. One of the only times that I am glad to be living alone..... This breakfast is not "kissing or kitchen-smell friendly"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2017)

I tend to eat what I feel like eating and don't put too much emphasis on the time of day, it could be a bowl of cereal or a cheeseburger.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2017)

Had a three cheese omelet, store bought, coffee and oj. Try to have something different each day. We go out for breakfast twice a week so I get whatever looks good that day.


----------



## IKE (Apr 5, 2017)

Mama is off today so we're headed south for breakfast shortly on I-35 about 25 miles to eat at a truck stop that I started going to when I came back from Vietnam the first time.

Two eggs over easy, thick slice of ham, sausage gravy, biscuits from scratch, fresh not frozen hash browns and some of the best damn coffee in the state.

Gotta go get dressed.......see y'all later.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2017)

I am so in agreement with Aunt Bea! What difference does it make what you eat, when?

People will eat the same thing over and over, every day in the morning but would never eat the same thing, over and over every night. I just don't understand it.

How did a tiny group of foods get set aside as specifically "breakfast foods" that must be eaten to break the fast, but not at other times?

How can people eat say, eggs, toast, bacon and cereal every single morning, but would never eat say, steak, mashed potatoes and peas every single night?


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 5, 2017)

Usually just a boring bowl of store brand cheery Os and generic rice chex.

But, yesterday we went to Grizzle's in Wrightwood, and I had a dyn-o-mite machaca quesadilla.     I didn't need to eat anything else for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lon (Apr 5, 2017)

On a whim I bought a Jimmy Dean Meat Lovers Frozen Breakfast last week and ate it this morning with juice and coffee. I have never eaten a frozen breakfast and this was quite good. Had egg, cheese, bacon and sausage.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Usually just a boring bowl of store brand cheery Os and generic rice chex.
> 
> But, yesterday we went to Grizzle's in Wrightwood, and I had a dyn-o-mite machaca quesadilla.     I didn't need to eat anything else for the rest of the day.



Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2017)

Two fried eggs  and a cup of coffee. Ive had that for the past 40 years. Once in awhile I scramble the eggs. I have found that I don't get hungry during the morning with the eggs. I guess the protein lasts longer. If I have cereal or any other form of carbohydrates I'm looking for something to eat mid morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2017)

We don't really eat breakfast, but will make some breakfast things for supper.  I'll sometimes make an omelet with onions, red peppers (roasted in jar kind), dried chives and parsley and wrap that in a whole wheat burrito, Mexico brand.  Sometimes we have bagels (salted, onion or sesame) with lox (smoked salmon), thin slice of onion, and Philadelphia cream cheese, if there's left over, we will have a half with our morning coffee.  Another dish we make sometimes that is really something for breakfast is BTOs, bacon, tomato and onion with mayo on Oatnut bread.

I used to love French toast, but the last time I made that, which was decades ago, my hubby teased me about having some new sandals to wear....they did come out a bit heavy and over fried.    If you want to go the healthy route, you can just have some Chobani plain Greek yogurt, with raw unfiltered honey, organic lemon or lime juice and chia or flax seeds.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 5, 2017)

If you want to be adventurous and have a sweet tooth, you may want to try these.
Mom Called them "Egg Pancakes", sort of like crepes, it's a worthy adventure.
Mix up 5 eggs, enough flour and milk to make it the consistence of a very thin milkshake. In a very hot skillet (number 8 on my oven) preheat the oil free skillet. Then add 2 tablespoons of oil, (I use peanut oil) and while you are pouring in the batter, keep tilting the pan until there is just enough to cover the bottom evenly. It's ready to turn over when the batter is dry and should turn easily. Then sprinkle regular sugar on it and roll it up immediately, pour on syrup and chow down. Batter should make about 6 of these. Sugar rush to follow shortly after.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2017)

I had a couple of bananas that were ripining and was wondering how to use them.
Then I remembered about Elvis Presly's  "favorite sandwich"  and I made one for lunch.

Wasn't bad.  Two slices of bread (I used white),  spread one slice with peanut butter; then
put on some sliced bananas  and then some mayo. I only use Best Foods mayo  (Hellmans  back east.

The real recipe calls for bacon slices, but I didn't have any and it also said to then grill it on the griddle, which I didn't
want to do.   I ate the whole thing and it was pretty good.  Next time I do it,  I'll use bacon and grill it.

It's almost as good as a BLT, which is ONE of my favorites.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't get bored with food, and I don't like fussing around in the morning.  So, it's generally a bowl of cereal and a cup of black coffee.  Mid morning I might snack with a cup of tea and some toast or something.  Sometimes I'll fry up a couple eggs or make french toast for lunch.

Don


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 5, 2017)

I change it about.  One morning will be rolled oats,  the next bacon and eggs with toast.  The day after,  maybe some sardines on toast.  Then perhaps a bowl of a mixed cereal the day after.

Always with a cup of tea.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2017)

Coffee, Boiled egg and toast this morning.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2017)

I like breakfast sandwiches made with toaster waffles.  You can have eggs and cheese, eggs and ham or ever peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2017)

Use to have my cereal every morning, but milk started its revenge against my stomach. 
I've tried the lactose free stuff, but I'll pass on that. So it's whatever is in the frig that looks good that morning.


----------

